# MAC Eyeshadow Combinations



## ATLDiva76 (Apr 2, 2009)

Ladies, 

Post some of your favorite MAC eyeshadow combinations/looks...
_combinations can include other brands such as NYX, Urban Decay, Stila, Smashbox..._
Pics welcomed. Have Fun!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Here are some of my mine (ALL MAC):*

Grey Smoky Eye (daytime)
Forgery - highlight
Electra - lid
Smut - crease

Blue Smokey Eye
Tilt - lower lids
Contrast - crease
Carbon - outer crease/corners

Green Smoky Eye
Greensmoke - lower lid (lash to crease)
Smut - crease
Carbon - outer crease/corners (very small amount)


----------

